# install a humidifier



## bebelynaccessdoors (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it worth it if I install a humidifier? How does a humidifier help in cleaning my indoor air?


----------



## Kangaroogod (Dec 6, 2011)

It does not clean the air. Lower humidity levels in a home can 'feel' uncomfortable. Maintaining 30-40% humidity in a home may reduce dry skin, help breathing and allow you to possibly reduce the temperature in the home slightly to maintain comfort. If you have hardwood floors and low humidity it can be beneficial to the home as well 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## geminair (Jul 31, 2018)

Nobody installs a whole-house humidifier unless they're having a problem of some kind. Many people absolutely can't stand having dry skin during winter. It can actually be painful, and a humidifier probably will help your skin from getting too dry.
For more info, you can check: Geminair


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

Kangaroogod said:


> It does not clean the air. Lower humidity levels in a home can 'feel' uncomfortable. Maintaining 30-40% humidity in a home may reduce dry skin, help breathing and allow you to possibly reduce the temperature in the home slightly to maintain comfort. If you have hardwood floors and low humidity it can be beneficial to the home as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ty for the info!


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

*Thanks!*



Kangaroogod said:


> It does not clean the air. Lower humidity levels in a home can 'feel' uncomfortable. Maintaining 30-40% humidity in a home may reduce dry skin, help breathing and allow you to possibly reduce the temperature in the home slightly to maintain comfort. If you have hardwood floors and low humidity it can be beneficial to the home as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


TY for the info!


----------



## Roberts7 (Jan 27, 2021)

You can use a humidifier if your indoor air is dry. I've heard that adding moisture to the air with the help of a humidifier can relieve cold and allergy symptoms. In addition, the humidifier allows you to maintain a comfortable level of humidity in the room without significant energy costs. And if you have children, there should be a humidifier in the child's bedroom, because children are more susceptible to allergic reactions than adults, they have more sensitive skin and their immunity is not sufficiently resistant to viruses. Besides, it's important to have good air circulation at home, so I recommend installing a solar roof exhaust fan, which is also a great way to remove warm air from the home and replace it with a cool air on hot summer days.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Benefits of using a humidifier during sleep
Humidifiers may be beneficial for adults and children during sleep. Sleep itself aids in repair, rejuvenation and maintenance of our immune system. Adding a humidifier to your bedroom can bolster the effects sleeping naturally provides. Here are some of the benefits you can get from sleeping with a humidifier in your room.

may help alleviate dry airways that cause snoring. Snoring results from a constricted airway, resulting in a dry mouth and relaxed throat. This dryness causes the respiratory airways to overcompensate by producing more mucus and therefore more constriction and likelihood of uttering an audible vibration such as snoring. 

Higher humidity may help loosen congestion: Dry air may cause mucus to become dry and thick, which can result in clogged nasal passages. In turn, this may lead to a stuffy nose, sore throat, and sinus pain. Humidifiers may help by adding moisture to the area, which might help break up phlegm in your nose and chest.
Cold and flu symptoms may be alleviated: If you do get the flu or a cold, using a humidifier while you sleep may help you recover faster. In addition to loosening congestion, it may help lubricate your nasal passages, allowing you to breathe a lot easier. This may also help alleviate a sore throat and, for some people, sinus headaches, and restore a restful sleep. Moreover, cold and fever symptoms could be worse at night as lying down puts you in a compromised position. Cold, dry air, in addition to a prone sleeping posture can affect how mucus builds up in the nasal cavity and the lack of adequate draining while lying down can create that mucus build up and exacerbate cold and flu symptoms. A humidifier may help alleviate this by adding more moisture to the air.


----------



## kongstrong (Feb 22, 2021)

The humidifier in the house is very useful for health and has a lot of advantages, which have already been listed above. I also have a humidifier at home for a long time. I also use a humidifier to grow weed. I think everyone knows that a weed requires a lot of moisture, but it is impossible to stand around and water it all the time. It is for such purposes that an air humidifier is used, which completely regulates the moisture level in the tent. I don't know if anyone has heard of this before. Also, many gardeners use a humidifier when growing tropical trees at home. More information can be found on 420 Grow Radar, here is all the basics to choose the right humidifier.


----------



## hamayunsaeed32 (6 mo ago)

More data can be found on 420growradar.com, here is every one of the nuts and bolts to pick the right humidifiers.


----------



## Joemacex (6 mo ago)

Humidifier won't be work if you only want to use for cleaning the indoor air. I also here think it's would be better to use a exuast fan. There have alots of great exuast fan available at hvaclifehack. You just need to choose the good one.


----------



## ABCalculus.com (5 mo ago)

There are many benefits to installing a humidifier in your home. A humidifier can help to reduce static electricity, improve your respiratory health, and make your skin feel more comfortable. Additionally, a humidifier can help to prolong the life of your furniture and prevent the growth of mold and mildew.


----------

